# Bit the bullet....



## charl0111 (Oct 2, 2013)

We were umming and arring about getting Rubi spayed. As much as we love her and loved the idea of letting her have one litter of puppies, we just didnt have the time, nor money to be doing it.

So...we decided it was for the best. Rubi has had 2 seasons, both of which a very needy, affectionate Vizsla became even more needy to the point where she would sit and cry if she didnt have at least a paw touching you in some way. We booked her in for the Lap spay (Keyhole) which is supposedly better for them with less recovery time.

I will mention now that Rubi has always been a fussy eater, she picks and chooses when she wants to eat, and if she doesnt then she just simply wont. We dropped her off at the vets at 8.30am (I say we, my other half did, I didnt want to be associated with what was about to happen!) I went off shopping with my mum and sister while my other half did some jobs. The vets phoned me at 1ish to tell me that she was out of surgery and recovering nicely and that we could pick her up at 4pm. Well I was not expecting what I saw when we got to the vets.... Rubi came bounding out as if nothing had happened, weeing everywhere with excitement! She had two stitches which we had to keep her away from, the vets gave us a lampshade collar but then decided to tell us that she wouldnt get in the lift with it on, so they took it off - Rubi 1 - Vet 0! Big mistake! The list of things the vet needed us to do was pretty simple, if you had any other animal!

1. Keep her from jumping about, getting excited and playing 
2. No off lead walks for 3 weeks
3. Feed her a little bit later on, but only chicken and rice

We took these on board, but come on, who can keep a vizsla from getting excited, honestly!

We did our best, we went home, she was very reserved for the first night. We fed her at her normal time, and within an hour she was sat with her paw up at her bowl crying, what were we meant to do? We decided to ring the vet and ask if she was allowed any more food, it was then we were told the injection would make them be sick or make them really hungry, I'm glad Rubi had decided to be hungry rather than sick.

Anyway, the next day she was back to the normal Rubes, she wanted to play, but after hiding her toys to try and stop her, she entertained herself looking for them! We tried putting the lampshade on her and leaving her but she wasn't having any of it and I was worried that she was going to do more damage if we left it on so we took it off! We dressed her in one of the other halves old tops instead. She never once tried to go for her stitches with her mouth, but she did try and itch them with her back feet, I guess they must've been tickling her belly.

10 days on and we returned to the vets today, I was dreading it. Post op check, possible stitches out, will they have to sedate her.... Nope 5 min appointment and done! Rubi stood on her back legs while I held her under her front while the vet sat on the floor and took the stitches out! I was proud!

After all my worrying and debating I can honestly say that it was a good decision! She would have made a wonderful mum, but space and money wouldnt allow it on our behalf. To anyone that is considering the Lap Spay, I would highly recommend it, its a little pricier than the normal spay but well worth it.

Charlotte & Rubi

xx


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm so glad that everything worked out so well... Happy for you!! Thanks for the update. Rubi's expression in that photo is so cute!!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

So glad it went well. Gracie had a laparoscopic spay done about 18 months ago. It was a great experience overall! I'd happily recommend our surgeon to anyone in Massachusetts.

Rubi is adorable!


----------

